# Project Runway Season 13



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't know if anyone here still follows this but here I go...  I thought the designers had great items to show the judges but the first (unconventional/team combo) challenge had some cringeworthy moments.  In this third episode with the Marie Claire: Twenty Years Later challenge I really liked most of the looks presented. I thought Amanda's look was much too 90s; it was like a costume rather than how that look might be reinvented in the future. I feel sad for Angela. She seems so lost now. A far cry from episode one. And I don’t know what's going on with Sandhya and some of the other designers.  http://tomandlorenzo.com/2014/08/project-runway-open-thread-3/


----------



## beachyt (Aug 28, 2014)

I watch PR! I'm sorry but I couldn't stand Angela and I'm glad she's gone. I'm not too fond of Amanda, either. I like a lot of Kini's work so far but I can't understand how the judges are critiquing this season, especially with Sandhya.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 28, 2014)

beachyt said:


> I watch PR! I'm sorry but I couldn't stand Angela and I'm glad she's gone. I'm not too fond of Amanda, either. I like a lot of Kini's work so far but I can't understand how the judges are critiquing this season, especially with Sandhya.


  Hello!  I like that Sandhya stands up for herself. I don’t mind her work, it's ok but the future challenge judging surprised me. I don't know how Angela just crumpled like that!  Kini's black dress last week was gorgeous.  What was with that cocktail dress with the boobs all outside?   Edit: I really didn't expect Sandhya and Char's looks to come out that way on tonight's ep.   :-/


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, it was so sad to hear Fade's voice breaking like that on the phone!


----------



## beachyt (Sep 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Edit: I really didn't expect Sandhya and Char's looks to come out that way on tonight's ep. :-/


Wah, I am bad about keeping up with threads! Hi! 

  I didn't mind Sandhya as a person, and I truly felt bad for her when she was struggling so much in the most recent episode with the way everyone treated her. It's not her fault that the judges see what she sees in her own work and that none of the other designers (or me, for that matter) do; the least they could have done was just been nice if for no other reason than that they're all going through the same thing. I didn't like ANY of her designs but I felt bad when she went home on the last episode. Same with Fade, even though his in-the-rain thing was just weird.

  I will not, however, feel bad when Korina goes home. I'm slowly coming around on Amanda and Kini is still my favorite, although Sean really should have said something about Kini making the shirt instead of him (since the shirt is why Sean won in the first place!). Emily seems like she's hanging on by a thread.. I don't think her stuff is that bad, maybe just a little darker/edgier than the PR judges are wanting to see.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 23, 2014)

beachyt said:


> Wah, I am bad about keeping up with threads! Hi!   I didn't mind Sandhya as a person, and I truly felt bad for her when she was struggling so much in the most recent episode with the way everyone treated her. It's not her fault that the judges see what she sees in her own work and that none of the other designers (or me, for that matter) do; the least they could have done was just been nice if for no other reason than that they're all going through the same thing. I didn't like ANY of her designs but I felt bad when she went home on the last episode. Same with Fade, even though his in-the-rain thing was just weird.  I will not, however, feel bad when Korina goes home. I'm slowly coming around on Amanda and Kini is still my favorite, although Sean really should have said something about Kini making the shirt instead of him (since the shirt is why Sean won in the first place!). Emily seems like she's hanging on by a thread.. I don't think her stuff is that bad, maybe just a little darker/edgier than the PR judges are wanting to see.


   Hi   I hear you with Sandhya. Some of those judgings were confusing and unpredictable lol  Kini is really impressive.  He was so hoping to win a challenge! I was really surprised by the Kini/Sean shirt thing.   The pressure is on Char after that save. Do you think Tim looks worried now?  Fade just seemed to lose inspiration suddenly :-/


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

I was a bit surprised at Tim's strong reaction to Alexander's initial design. That's the reaction I had to E.Sosa's string and washer bathing suit, although he did some really strong looks later on.  Korina... well, she was very... confident.  I liked the blue houndstooth fabric of Alexander's and ended up liking his final look the most. The fit and construction, though... I usually never get the judges's picks right!  I didn’t like any other looks, although the red colour and the makeup looked great on Char's model/muse and I liked the little cutout in the back. The other designers might feel a little edgy about that extra time.  Kini is so polished.


----------



## beachyt (Sep 27, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I was a bit surprised at Tim's strong reaction to Alexander's initial design. That's the reaction I had to E.Sosa's string and washer bathing suit, although he did some really strong looks later on.  Korina... well, she was very... confident.  I liked the blue houndstooth fabric of Alexander's and ended up liking his final look the most. The fit and construction, though... I usually never get the judges's picks right!  I didn’t like any other looks, although the red colour and the makeup looked great on Char's model/muse and I liked the little cutout in the back. The other designers might feel a little edgy about that extra time.  Kini is so polished.


  Tim's comments made me laugh, he was obviously trying to be delicate but there was just no way around it. I really didn't like the yellow fabric but if he had used it in moderation and possibly with something not green he may have been able to pull it off.  I really, really dislike Korina. She's unnecessarily rude.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2014)

I missed last week's episode so I'm catching up  Kini seemed to make that black tablecloth skirt so fast


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 12, 2014)

Kini is our fave-- my sister and I are into ProjWay (as we call it) and always watch together. Nice bit of sisterly bonding. I mean, our brother and mom also watch and discuss the show with us, they just aren't *quite* as into it as we are.

  I didn't get why Amanda was the returning designer from a previous season-- I can't really actually remember any of her looks from the first time she was on, only that her personality sometimes turned me off. She doesn't bother me as much now as she did then, but of the final designers, she's just kind of my least favorite... I never really seem to remember anything she did as being spectacular, though I know I've enjoyed seeing things she's made. I think they just don't stick with me the way some of the other designers' best work has.

  I sometimes can't fathom what's going through the judges' minds, it always seems like a toss up between whether I'll totally agree on a decision or feel like they were SO WRONG. But I'm glad that they talk to Tim about what they didn't get to see. Even if it doesn't always affect their decisions, there are times when he can say 'this designer made and scrapped a totally different thing' or the like.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2014)

CatDetective said:


> Kini is our fave-- my sister and I are into ProjWay (as we call it) and always watch together. Nice bit of sisterly bonding. I mean, our brother and mom also watch and discuss the show with us, they just aren't *quite* as into it as we are.  I didn't get why Amanda was the returning designer from a previous season-- I can't really actually remember any of her looks from the first time she was on, only that her personality sometimes turned me off. She doesn't bother me as much now as she did then, but of the final designers, she's just kind of my least favorite... I never really seem to remember anything she did as being spectacular, though I know I've enjoyed seeing things she's made. I think they just don't stick with me the way some of the other designers' best work has.  I sometimes can't fathom what's going through the judges' minds, it always seems like a toss up between whether I'll totally agree on a decision or feel like they were SO WRONG. But I'm glad that they talk to Tim about what they didn't get to see. Even if it doesn't always affect their decisions, there are times when he can say 'this designer made and scrapped a totally different thing' or the like.


   Hi! I think I remember seeing reruns if Amanda's season but I can't recall any of her looks Kini is impressing me more and more each week but I can never predict how the judging is going to go, like with Mondo losing to Gretchen


----------

